

Ask HN: let's build a list of reasons why startups fail - Lucadg

I am writing a business plan for a new idea of mine.
After all the reasons why this is the best idea ever and countless industries are going to be disrupted I am now writing "what could go wrong".
This is the sad part but it has to be done.
I have already several reasons in my list and I'd like to ask you here for some more.
In the process let's build a list useful for all of us in the future.
For this reason I won't even bother you with my "great idea" so we avoid "idea specific" failure reasons.
I'll start with some obvious ones in my list:<p>* Nobody (or too few) need it<p>* Somebody needs it but won't pay/pay enough for it<p>* Budget underestimated (you needed more than that and you did not know it)<p>* Unproved assumptions ("we were sure it would go viral" / "critical mass is at X")<p>* Critical mass was higher than expected<p>* Somebody else is doing that already, better than you<p>* The big players see what you do, like it, and replicate it very fast. You're out<p>...and I am sure there's many more.<p>If we build this list properly it may be quite useful!
======
mswen
Enterprise executives can love your innovative enterprise service but inertia
among managers and staff who are needed for adoption may outlast your runway

------
mswen
Advanced technology can easily be too early from a market adoption perspective

------
Lucadg
thanks, good ones! It seems I can't edit my first message to add them.

------
sharemywin
internal issues. people issues. cofounders infighting.

